# is my pet rat's cage too small??



## yz50 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi I recently purchased a pet rat from petco 2 days ago after wanting one for years. I'm worried that this cage is too small for her and possibly unhealthy. she constantly keeps trying to find a way out by digging into every corner of the bedding or running up the ladders and standing up into the corners back and forth. I don't want her to be miserable so I don't know if it has to adapt to the cage or just cannot stand the size. I will post an image of the entire cage. I'ts a 10 gallon tank for the bottom with the 2 story attachment above with ladders. I know 10 gallon tanks can cause health hazards but does the cage attachment kind of counter balance it? that's where she spends most of her time, above. When i put my finger near the cage she tries to grasp it fast and or bite me, i'm not sure if that's her being mad at me or just natural.
ps: I intend on getting hammocks,another hideout, more accessories TODAY unless the cage is too small and have to scrap money to purchase a larger one. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jenn1c (May 6, 2012)

I wouldn't consider it too small but I would say she is bored. Rats do best with a friend or two. I have two sets of 3!


----------



## yz50 (Jun 3, 2012)

I would like to add another female today but i'm definetely not sure if this is too small for a pair?
here's another image of her to show her size. can anyone tell her age by anychance?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I used to have this same setup for my gerbils, which worked wonderfully. I'd fill the entire tank portion with Carefresh so that they could make tunnels and then come up to the cage portion to eat/drink/play with toys, etc.

I can recall the size in my mind, and I think it would be fine for two girls.

I'd fill the bottom with lots of scraps of fleece, bedding, and toys!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

A friend and toys


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Unfortunately that cage topper doesn't really fix the airflow problem into the actual aquarium so if the bottom gets stinky with pee, it's gonna stay pretty stinky unless you keep it meticulously clean. I'm always one for bigger cages especially if you can't free-roam them but that's me. She def needs a friend or two!


----------



## yz50 (Jun 3, 2012)

RatzRUs said:


> A friend and toys


you wouldn't consider this setup too small? i feel the height is fine but the width of ten gallon tank and topper is not wide enough especially if i add another female


----------



## yz50 (Jun 3, 2012)

Flashygrrl said:


> Unfortunately that cage topper doesn't really fix the airflow problem into the actual aquarium so if the bottom gets stinky with pee, it's gonna stay pretty stinky unless you keep it meticulously clean. I'm always one for bigger cages especially if you can't free-roam them but that's me. She def needs a friend or two!


would the setup even with the topper be a health risk? paranoid about the new pet becoming sick and not having enough air ventilation


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I personally hated and always will hate any tanks weather it's stand alone or with a topper.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

A ten gallon tank with a topper is not big enough for two adult rats. Here is a cage calculator - http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides/cagecalculator/ - you can enter the dimensions of the cage you're considering and it will tell you how many rats it will house. (Make sure you choose inches or centimeters, however you make your measurements.) The rule of thumb is 2 cubic (not square) feet per rat.

It's hard to guage her age by your photos, but it will probably be okay for her to stay in while you shop for a bigger one and a cage mate for her. It is natural for her to test you out with her teeth - if she grasps too hard, make a loud "eep!" noise to let her know she's hurting you.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

It is too small for one or two. However I would focus on getting her a friend and a more enriching environment right now than a larger one. They can survive just fine in a small cage temporarily. Being bored and lonely will be much harder on her than being kinda squished. Let her out to run around a few times a day and she'll be okay for now.


----------



## yz50 (Jun 3, 2012)

CarrieD said:


> A ten gallon tank with a topper is not big enough for two adult rats. Here is a cage calculator - http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides/cagecalculator/ - you can enter the dimensions of the cage you're considering and it will tell you how many rats it will house. (Make sure you choose inches or centimeters, however you make your measurements.) The rule of thumb is 2 cubic (not square) feet per rat.
> 
> It's hard to guage her age by your photos, but it will probably be okay for her to stay in while you shop for a bigger one and a cage mate for her. It is natural for her to test you out with her teeth - if she grasps too hard, make a loud "eep!" noise to let her know she's hurting you.


thank you for the info. so would it be a bad idea to get a cage mate in the cage until i can get larger cage in a week? or just wait a week to get the cage mate once i get the larger cage


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Depends on how long it will take you to get a new cage. If it takes a week to get a new cage, I'd wait, but if it's going to be a month, I'd get her a partner now and upgrade the cage ASAP after that.


----------



## yz50 (Jun 3, 2012)

Jaguar said:


> Depends on how long it will take you to get a new cage. If it takes a week to get a new cage, I'd wait, but if it's going to be a month, I'd get her a partner now and upgrade the cage ASAP after that.


someone near me is selling this exact cage here for 50 dollars on craigslist, I want a critter nation cage but that will take me at least 3 weeks to buy. should I take this one or keep waiting 3 weeks which so far is my priority? this 50 dollar cage still seems kinda small to me, I want to give her and her future companion as much space as i can afford. what do you think? ill post the image here.


----------



## Ratlovercolorado (May 31, 2012)

I found ours at a local pet shop used, I paid about 20 and had to paint it ( I let the paint dry for a couple of days). Some small pet stores will offer used equiptment at fairly good discount prices.
The cage your showing would be good for a Mama rat and her kits. Unless you have your rat out for several cuddle sessions with you a day, (which I recommend) I'd say its a bit small for a full grown adult. 
Rats really are social critters, and need companionship almost constantly, or they do get bored, and skiddish around humans.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

That cage is less extremely small at less than a foot deep, the base and shelves are a soft easily chewable plastic... hard to decorate, hard to clean... more or less a piece of junk for how much it is. I can't imagine it being much bigger than the cage you have right now. I would keep looking or hold out for the CN.


----------



## yz50 (Jun 3, 2012)

yeah definitely. I've already started gathering money for the CN to hopefully purchase it by next week, as for now i have placed 2 hammocks, a wheel, and a new hideout inside the cage.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Your cage is fine for one or even two rats if you don't intend to keep them in it too much of the time. As a "nest" it's plenty big, but rats enjoy lots of running room and many hours of play time with their people and rattie friends out of the cage every day. 

I find that the most rewarding part of rat parenting is the time we spend together interacting with our rat. A rat stuck in a cage is wasting it's life and you are missing out on the affection and fun your rat wants to share with you.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

The Petco Rat Manor, while not as perfect as a CN/FN, is an affordable option that can safely and comfortably house up to 3 rats. I personally love mine (I got 2). Go to my blog (see signature) and you can see fun and inexpensive ways to decorate it as well as how spacious it is. I got mine for $80.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I have 3 rats in each cage


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

In the meantime, you might want to line the levels of the cage with some spare lino or carpet or something. The bare bars can be hard on their little feetsies.


----------

